# Illustration vektorisieren



## eve-eleven (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich schon einwenig umgeschaut, aber noch nicht die richtige Antwort auf meine Frage gefunden. Hoffe ich habe es nicht übersehen. Nun zu meiner Frage:
Ich möchte ein Illu vektorisieren, habe mir auch schon Inkscape runtergeladen. Habe auch schon angefangen damit, glaube mit etwas Übung ist es machbar. Muß ich nun jede einzelne Umrißlinie nachfahren? Also jedes unterschiedliches Farbfeld, um ein komplettes Vektorbild zu bekommen? Diese sind dann ja nicht miteinander verbunden, wie bekomme ich zum Schluß ein Bild daraus?
Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## smileyml (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

wenn du eine Fläche oder einen Strich haben willst, musst du selbigen natürlich auch nachzeichnen. Um Flächen unterschiedliche Farben zu geben, müssen es natürlich auch unterschiedliche Flächen sein.
Um aus deiner Vektorzeichnung abschließend ein Bild zu machen, kannst du es selbstversätndlich exportieren.

Hier mal auf die Schnelle ein erster Link dazu:
http://www.inkscape-forum.de/discussion/1310/als-jpeg-speichern/

Grüße Marco


----------

